# rice



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

Hi heather. For all my life, i have been eating Parboiled rice. Well, every sunday my mother makes pancakes.These pancakes have oil, milk and egg yolk in them. well, concerned about my ibs, my mother said i can have a choice of eathier pancakes or rice to eat for breakfast. i naturally went or the rice. but, my mom only bought long grain white rice this time. im so used to parboiled, and im afraid the non- par boiled will cause an attack. is there really a difference in types of rices, such as par boiled and non- parboiled? also, im alittle hesitant with rice now because ive been hearing such badthingsabout high carb foods. and i notice that rice seems to be particuliar high in carbs. what do you think?


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Christiana - Rice is one of the safest staples for IBS. It doesn't matter if it's long or short grain, or parboiled or not. In fact, brown rice is one of the very safest whole grain for IBS (oatmeal is the other). So you should be just fine.Also, you can make safe pancakes by using soy or rice milk and just egg whites instead of egg yolks. Use canola oil instead of melted butter, and use just a tablespoon or two for the recipe. Then fry them in a nonstick skillet sprayed with cooking oil. Maple syrup or seedless jam makes a great safe topping.Carbs aren't a problem for IBS, and aren't "bad" for you overall either. Here's a link for some info on that http://www.eatingforibs.com/faq.htm#carbs Click on the "won't eating these high soluble fiber foods make me fat?" for the info you're asking about.Best,Heather


----------

